
UK water firms admit using divining rods to find leaks and pipes (2017) - miki123211
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2017/nov/21/uk-water-firms-admit-using-divining-rods-to-find-leaks-and-pipes
======
SketchySeaBeast
This calls for a "I'm not even mad, that's amazing." meme. It really just
shows how deep superstitions can go. Even the company that defended it clearly
knew it wasn't an effective method: "Hi Sally, sorry about the delay. Some of
our techs do on occasion use dowsing rods however, we also have access to a
wider range of accurate technology, which most techs find preferable"

------
commonturtle
Wow, this is the most amazing story I've read in a while. Are dowsing rods
really believed to be a successful method of finding water by a decent number
of people?

